# Alternator wire connector



## risho (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm replacing the alternator and the last thing that is giving me a hard time is a small plastic connector with a three wires. It is sort of set in a plastic sleave. Just how do you remove it? I nearly snapped the wires, sheesh!

Thanks,

Risho


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The connector has a locking tab on it's side; press it in while pulling on the connector.


----------



## risho (Apr 9, 2007)

@Rogoman, thanks for your reply. Besides not having much room for hands and/or tools, I think I know which tab you are referring to, however not shure which way to move or pry it. I don't really want to break it and the wires are so thin that I fear if I pull too hard they may snap. I've got anohter post at this URL and it has picture I took. 2001 Nissan Pathfinder Electrical Problem Replacing Alternator You Remove...

Thanks again.

Risho


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Press the lock tab down...toward the connector...and pull the connector out of the alternator.


----------



## moontree (Mar 13, 2017)

I replaced my alt on 2004 Murano and the 2 wires to the plug pulled out. I fixed the plug but can't figure out which wire goes to which side. Please help if you can. Thank you. 1 wire is yellow with black stripe the other is brown.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check for a free, downloadable, factory service manual at Nico Club's web site. That starting and charging system section has wiring diagrams and connector views that should be able to help you out.


----------

